# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  चित्र पर साईट का नाम

## Mr. laddi

*मैं नियामकों से ये पूछना चाहता हूँ के पुरानी फोरम की तरह इस फोरम में भी  क्या कोई रूल्स है के चित्र पर साईट का नाम नहीं होना चाहिए 
अगर हाँ तो फिर आप उन सूत्रों पर कारवाई क्यों नहीं करते जिन में ऐसे चित्रों की भरमार है  
अगर नहीं है तो भी कोई जवाब दे ता के हम भी सीधे सीधे चित्र डाल सके क्योंकि साईट का नाम मिटाने में काफी वक़्त खराब करना पड़ता है 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## saam

यार इसके लिये तुम किसी नियामक से PM कर लेते इसके लिये सूत्र बनाने की क्या जरुर पड गई. 
वैसे भी बहोत सारे सूत्र हे उसमे तुम अपनी बात पुछ लेते. 
१. नियामक जी से निवेदन
२. कृप्या गुरूजी ,नियामक जी .इसमे थोडा विचार करे 
३. अन्तर्वासना-प्रबंधन समिति के नाम सुझाव पुस्तिका
और ऐसे बहोत सारे सूत्र हे अगर तुम एक एक नियामक को PM नहीं कर सकते तो इन्ही में से किसी एक सूत्र में लिख देते. बिना वजह फोरम पर बोज क्यों डाल रहे हो.
ये सवाल का जवाब मिलने के बाद इस सूत्र का क्या????
बुरा मत मानना पर इस से जो सदस्य का नेट स्लो हे उन्हें और तकलीफ होती हे.

----------


## Mr. laddi

*जब इस सूत्र का काम पूरा हो जायेगा इसे मिटवा दूँगा यार 
लेकिन कोई कुछ कहे तो*

----------


## Munneraja

चित्र पर साईट का नाम नियम विरुद्ध है 
यदि आप अपना समय लगा कर नाम मिटाते हो तो अच्छा करते हो. 
क्योंकि जिस दिन से इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टि मिटाई जाने लगी तो आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ यथा स्थान रहेंगी लेकिन अन्य सदस्यों की अधिकतर प्रविष्टियाँ मिट जायेंगी

----------


## harry1

जी बिलकुल अच्छा प्रशन था...
मैं खुद सरे चित्रों को एडिट करके डालता हूँ
नाम मिटने के चकर में काफी समय लगता है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> चित्र पर साईट का नाम नियम विरुद्ध है 
> यदि आप अपना समय लगा कर नाम मिटाते हो तो अच्छा करते हो. 
> क्योंकि जिस दिन से इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टि मिटाई जाने लगी तो आपकी प्रविष्टियाँ यथा स्थान रहेंगी लेकिन अन्य सदस्यों की अधिकतर प्रविष्टियाँ मिट जायेंगी


* पर मेरे ख्याल से सर जी पुरानी फोरम में एक डेट दी गयी थी उसके बाद की पर्विष्टियां मिटाने की बात कही गयी थी
पर यहाँ तो अभी तक कुछ भी नहीं कहा गया है किसी को
कोई वार्निंग ही दे दो सब को ता की सब नाम मिटा कर डाले और हमें भी लगे की नाम तो मिटाना ही पड़ेगा
क्योंकि मेरे पास समय की कमी है कितना सारा  वक़्त तो नाम मिटाने में ही लग जाता है और सूत्र को अपडेट करने का वक़्त कम मिलता है जबकि और तेजी से नाम वाली फोटो चिपका देते है और हमारा सूत्र बहुत पीछे चला जाता है*

----------


## pradip1981

बिलकुल सही प्रश्न है इस ओर ध्यान देना बहुत जरुरी है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> * पर मेरे ख्याल से सर जी पुरानी फोरम में एक डेट दी गयी थी उसके बाद की पर्विष्टियां मिटाने की बात कही गयी थी
> पर यहाँ तो अभी तक कुछ भी नहीं कहा गया है किसी को
> कोई वार्निंग ही दे दो सब को ता की सब नाम मिटा कर डाले और हमें भी लगे की नाम तो मिटाना ही पड़ेगा
> क्योंकि मेरे पास समय की कमी है कितना सारा  वक़्त तो नाम मिटाने में ही लग जाता है और सूत्र को अपडेट करने का वक़्त कम मिलता है जबकि और तेजी से नाम वाली फोटो चिपका देते है और हमारा सूत्र बहुत पीछे चला जाता है*




ओ लादी भरा ए दब्बे होए मुर्दे पट्टन दी की लोड़ सी ?
वैसे मेरे द्वारा सब कि सब के तो नाम नही लिखे होते कुछ रह भी जाता होगा ?
फेर वी वीरा कि लोड़ सी एस सूत्र नु वि बनान दी ?
चलो चंगा होगया.
अनु.

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> जी बिलकुल अच्छा प्रशन था...
> मैं खुद सरे चित्रों को एडिट करके डालता हूँ
> नाम मिटने के चकर में काफी समय लगता है



मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ भाई..मैं खुद भी सभी जितने हो सकें चित्र एडिट करके पोस्ट करता हूँ और इसमें बहुत समय लगता है.

----------


## Mr. laddi

> ओ लादी भरा ए दब्बे होए मुर्दे पट्टन दी की लोड़ सी ?
> वैसे मेरे द्वारा सब कि सब के तो नाम नही लिखे होते कुछ रह भी जाता होगा ?
> फेर वी वीरा कि लोड़ सी एस सूत्र नु वि बनान दी ?
> चलो चंगा होगया.
> अनु.


 *इसमें दबे मुर्दे उखाड़ने वाली बात तो कोई नहीं है 
नियम अगर है तो लागू भी होना चाहिए 
फोटो एडिट करने में समय तो लगता है ना 
या तो सब साईट का नाम मिटायें या फिर कोई नहीं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लादी भाई नमस्कार चित्र से केसे वेब साईट का नाम मिटाया जाता है आप ही किर्पया सविस्तार बता दे...मेहरबानी होगी,,,,,,

----------


## Mr. laddi

> लादी भाई नमस्कार चित्र से केसे वेब साईट का नाम मिटाया जाता है आप ही किर्पया सविस्तार बता दे...मेहरबानी होगी,,,,,,


 *दोस्त कल तक इंतज़ार करें*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सबसे पहले जिस चित्र से साईट का नाम मिटाना है उसे Paint सॉफ्टवेर में खोलो* 
*जैसा की चित्र में दिखया गया है रब्बर लो और जिस चीज को मिटाना है मिटा दो*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*और फिर सॉफ्टवेर को बंद करें और पॉपअप आप्शन में सेव करे 
हां एक बात का ध्यान रहें इस तरह करने से आपकी पुरानी फोटो डिलीट हो जायेगी और नयी वाली सेव हो जायेगी इस लिए जो भी करें बड़ी सफाई से करें ताकि चित्र देखने में भद्दा न लगे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी है भाई, आपका सूत्र सार्थक हो गया....भाई पेंट सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक भी दे....

----------


## Mr. laddi

> बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी है भाई, आपका सूत्र सार्थक हो गया....भाई पेंट सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक भी दे....


भाई ये तो कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही होता है 
all programs >accessories >paint

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई ये तो कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही होता है 
> all programs >accessories >paint


 जी धन्यवाद........

----------


## Ranveer

> बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी है भाई, आपका सूत्र सार्थक हो गया....भाई पेंट सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक भी दे....


*paint के अलावे कुछ फोटो एडिटर सोफ्टवेयर की मदद ली जा सकती है |
जैसे ...फोटोस्केप  ( फ्री सोफ्टवेयर )*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *paint के अलावे कुछ फोटो एडिटर सोफ्टवेयर की मदद ली जा सकती है |
> जैसे ...फोटोस्केप  ( फ्री सोफ्टवेयर )*


मित्र हो सके तो लिंक दो ....बताने के लिए शुक्रिया.....

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्र हो सके तो लिंक दो ....बताने के लिए शुक्रिया.....


*photoscape-
http://download.cnet.com/PhotoScape/...-10703122.html

paint-
http://www.filehippo.com/download_paint.net/*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *photoscape-
> http://download.cnet.com/PhotoScape/...-10703122.html
> 
> paint-
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_paint.net/
> 
> *


धन्यवाद मित्र ये बिलकुल फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर है, धन्यवाद.....४-५ दिन से परेसान था....

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद मित्र ये बिलकुल फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर है, धन्यवाद.....४-५ दिन से परेसान था....


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=127&page=75

कभी मेरे सूत्रों में भी आ जाया करो

----------


## Ranveer

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=127&page=75
> 
> कभी मेरे सूत्रों में भी आ जाया करो


*यार ये तो शुरू के पेज में ही था 
मैंने नहीं देखा था ....नहीं तो इसी पेज का लिंक दे देता 
मुफ्त में मुझे रेपो मिल गए :pointlol:
फोरवार्ड कर देता हूँ भाई :rofl:*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *photoscape-
> http://download.cnet.com/PhotoScape/...-10703122.html
> 
> paint-
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_paint.net/*


 *धन्यवाद रणवीर भाई लिंक्स के लिए*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=127&page=75
> 
> कभी मेरे सूत्रों में भी आ जाया करो


मेने भी नही देखा था भाई, वेसे आपसे हमेसा ही तकनीकी जानकारी मांगते ही रहता हूँ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *यार ये तो शुरू के पेज में ही था 
> मैंने नहीं देखा था ....नहीं तो इसी पेज का लिंक दे देता 
> मुफ्त में मुझे रेपो मिल गए :pointlol:
> फोरवार्ड कर देता हूँ भाई :rofl:*


हा..हा..हा..हा...मित्र मुझे भी वापस दो...हा..हा..हा...

----------


## Ranveer

> हा..हा..हा..हा...मित्र मुझे भी वापस दो...हा..हा..हा...


*रेपो  देने  की कोशिश की ...पर दे नहीं पा रहां हूँ :confused: 
लगता है हाल में ही दिया है |
अच्छा ...फिर कभी :drunk_buddys:*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *रेपो  देने  की कोशिश की ...पर दे नहीं पा रहां हूँ :confused: 
> लगता है हाल में ही दिया है |
> अच्छा ...फिर कभी :drunk_buddys:*


मित्र मजाक कर रहा था जी,  वेसे किसी ने सच मैं रेपो दे दिया है...हा...हा..हा....

----------


## sushilnkt

लगता हे रेपो लोगो को थोक में देते हे आप

----------


## pkj21

reputation point kaise dete hai

----------


## Kamal Ji

> reputation point kaise dete hai


जिनकी पांच हजार पोस्ट्स हो जाएँ वह रेपो देने का अधिकारी बन जाता है.

----------

